# Veritas Medium Shoulder Plane



## murch

Great review. I enjoyed it a lot. Thanks.


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks for the review. Very well done!!!

I was just looking at these online. I don't have the cash for this quality (yet), but it is good to know what is awaiting me in the future!!! Now I just need to find a shoulder plane, that I can afford, that will at least perform admirably.


----------



## Dabcan

I bought the large one recently during the cyber Monday deal. It was a factory second but I can't seem to find anything wrong with it.

I would agree with everything you've written above, an excellent tool, well worth the price in my opinion.


----------



## HillbillyShooter

Thanks for a very well done review of this shoulder plane. I've looked at this plane and it's larger brother, but I'm just not sure I'd use it enough to justify adding it to what has turned out to be a "collection."


----------



## mbs

I've been jones'n for one of these as well as their spokeshave, and jointer plane. I have a shoulder plane already, and it works well, but I really like the looks of this one.


----------



## lowellmk

I have the medium size version of this plane…..looks to be the same as the on in the picture. The ONLY issue I had was that I had to increase the opening a bit so that the shavings could escape the plan. That was a very simple process. I was at a woodworking show this weekend and Veritas was at the show…the suggested an opening of approximately 1mm.


----------



## dnick

Thanks for the review. Really want that plane but just can't afford it. Someday.


----------



## Manitario

I have this plane and I agree with your review, it works great and a pleasure to use.


----------

